# Redwood bowl



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

This one gave me problems! It came off the chuck three times blowing out the chuck recess twice. I didn't dry it properly apparently because during sanding I saw a few cracks. I didn't quit though. 
Here it is.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Alls well that ends up looking like that :thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Way to keep after it Slick. When using a chuck recess, you have to be careful on how big a cut you take. Better to take lighter cuts and not put too much stress on the recess. Glad to see you were able to save it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Big Mack (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks great to me.I to have problems with rosewood.I think its to wide a grain.Mack


----------



## Big Mack (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks great to me.Don't you feel better when after there is a blow out,and you keep turning,and a bowl like this turns out,after all your hard work?I know I do and so should you;Mack


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

I had a similar problem today. I am a fan of the recessed chuck however with redwood, I always seem to blow out the recess. I think it's because redwood is actually so soft. Not sure though. I too was able to save mine, definatly makes you feel better when you can.  looks good!


----------



## Aronteep (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi...,
Thanks for sharing this..
My dear i think it is now in good condition.
If you not satisfy and feel not well you should be replace it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I love the shape of this bowl. It's simple and elegant. Looks great.


----------



## WoodBen (Jul 21, 2011)

*Looks Great!*

I didn't know turning a soft wood could turn out so beautiful! I thought turning was pretty much a hardwood game. Obviously not! Doesn't look like that 46-460 tool rest was so bad that it held you back. That bowl is gorgeous in my humble opinion.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

*Bloodwood*

Sorry guys, I just realized that this is incorrectly labeled.:wallbash:
It is a bloodwood bowl.

Thank you all for the kind words.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks great! you guys have got to stop turning out all this great work on the lathe's, im going to have to get one too if ya keep it up. :laughing:


----------

